# Knifty knitter looms gauge question



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I want to knit a 38" x 42" piece of fabric with Sensations Raimbow Boucle yarn. I have the Knifty Knitter long and round loom sets. I wonder how do you know the gauge for these looms? And which one do I need to use?
The longest loom I have is the blue one with 62 pegs total (30 pegs each side). The biggest round loom I have is the yellow one with 41 pegs.
Thank you in advance.
Claudia


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I want to knit a 38" x 42" piece of fabric with Sensations Raimbow Boucle yarn. I have the Knifty Knitter long and round loom sets. I wonder how do you know the gauge for these looms? And which one do I need to use?
> The longest loom I have is the blue one with 62 pegs total (30 pegs each side). The biggest round loom I have is the yellow one with 41 pegs.
> Thank you in advance.
> Claudia


Check out this info. Quite a bit of information on it

http://www.goodknitkisses.com/Resources/loom-gauge/


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you! The link was very helpful.
I haven't used my looms for about 7 years and I need to re-learn how to work with them.
Now I know that I need to make a swatch with my yarn and my loom to really know how to knit my piece. 
Claudia


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad to be of help.

Irene :-D


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I want to knit a 38" x 42" piece of fabric with Sensations Raimbow Boucle yarn. I have the Knifty Knitter long and round loom sets. I wonder how do you know the gauge for these looms? And which one do I need to use?
> The longest loom I have is the blue one with 62 pegs total (30 pegs each side). The biggest round loom I have is the yellow one with 41 pegs.
> Thank you in advance.
> Claudia


Hi Claudia, 
The long KK looms have a 11/16" gauge the round KK looms have a 3/4" gauge. When doing the swatch for the long loom do half (ie 10 pegs) on each side of an end peg. This will show you how well your yarn will handle going past an end peg. Some yarns do not do well with the change of tension that happens when including an end peg in each row. 
I just finished a hat using a KK 50 peg long loom and JoAnn's 6 wt Sensations, yarn 25% wool and 75% acrylic. Did a k1, p1, rib brim of 2 colors and 10 rows. The relaxed brim opening of the finished hat was 5", wonderful stretch, fit me better than the same hat made on the 48 peg, 5/8" gauge, purple, KK hat loom. When making the swatch on a long loom, do 6" of each stitch across the 21 pegs. Remember when the yarn is 4 wt and lighter, bundle strands and use as one strand. I have just found that the same pattern, yarn, and stitch can make different fabric when used on a long loom - or - a round loom. Good luck with your project, and let us know how it turns out. Moon Loomer


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for the advise Moon Loomer!
The yarn I'm going to use is Raimbow Boucle, Wt #4, 88% acrylic, 12% Nylon. I plan to use two strands together and see how it works with garter stitch and the long loom. I'm trying to convert this pattern made in crochet, to loom knitting
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?language=&store=%2Fstores%2Flionbrand&cost=%2Fstores%2Flionbrand&search=1&craft=Crochet&searchText=Love+shrug&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&submit=search
I'll let you know.
Thank you again!.
Claudia


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Thank you for the advise Moon Loomer!
> The yarn I'm going to use is Raimbow Boucle, Wt #4, 88% acrylic, 12% Nylon. I plan to use two strands together and see how it works with garter stitch and the long loom. I'm trying to convert this pattern made in crochet, to loom knitting
> http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?language=&store=%2Fstores%2Flionbrand&cost=%2Fstores%2Flionbrand&search=1&craft=Crochet&searchText=Love+shrug&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&submit=search
> I'll let you know.
> ...


Hi Claudia, 
The Rainbow Boucle, seems to work best paired with a smooth yarn ie; Red Heart, Lion Brand, etc. Cuts those snags. My baby blanket WIP is one strand each of Rainbow Boucle and Lion Brand Baby Soft on a 28" AKB. Doing well. Moon Loomer


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Good to know that! I have pound of love yarn and red heart super saving. I'm going to try with one of them with the Raimbow to see how it works.
Thank you ! I haven't started yet because I'm watching videos from Good knit kisses to learn different methods and decide how I'm going to work this project.
You are so nice!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Claudia,
I've made several items with that yarn. You may not need to double up. It works up beautifully with one strand. An alternative to using two strands of worsted (4) yarn, is to wrap three times and loom two over one. There are lots of tutorial on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knifty+knitter+stitches


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Aunt Nay said:


> Claudia,
> I've made several items with that yarn. You may not need to double up. It works up beautifully with one strand. An alternative to using two strands of worsted (4) yarn, is to wrap three times and loom two over one. There are lots of tutorial on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knifty+knitter+stitches


Thanks for this post great you tube tutorials.....


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm knitting three swatches: one using two strains of Raimbow Boucle in garter stitch, other using one strain Raimbow and one strain read heart in garter stitch, and another swatch with one strain of Raimbow wrapped three times and working two over one stitch. I want to see how they look.
I'm using crochet CO.
Thank you for all the advises. I'll show you pictures when I finish the swatches.
Claudia


----------

